# Architectural Details



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of companies who sell architectural details for G Scale buildings (i.e. railings, posts, building decorations etc.)?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

This outfit offers some items. though the selection could be better:

http://www.grandtline.com/products/miscellaneous-hardware/

Darice has a much bigger selection, but be warned, you are rolling the dice scale wise:

https://www.darice.com/store/browse/catalog/wholesale-basics-miniature-timeless

(About half is roughly 1/24th-ish. About half the rest...*MAYBE* 1/18 to 1/20. But they tend to be cheap.)

Apart from those take a gander at the Chinese companies and accessories auctions on EBAY.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

https://www.rrstoneworks.com/ Glen possibly make what you want in your scale
Dennis


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A better link for Darice. (First one was for businesses)

https://www.consumercrafts.com/home/index

Lemax offers a wide range of cheap accessories - though most of it is holiday themed and scale is a bit of a gamble. 

http://www.lemaxcollection.com/categories/accessories


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, made some calculations, judging from pics and descriptions.
Lemax figures seem to be around 1:24, while the buildings oscillate between 1:35 and 1:40.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen said:


> well, made some calculations, judging from pics and descriptions.
> Lemax figures seem to be around 1:24, while the buildings oscillate between 1:35 and 1:40.


 
Fairly close. I have ordered plenty of Lemax figures. They come in two rough size category's: 

The small ones, which are about 1:32 - 1:30;

and the large ones, which are about 1:24 - 1:22.

Alas, determining which is which from the advertisements is difficult. 

The buildings are fairly uniformly 'O' scale.


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ihave had good luck with dollhouse supply companies and even lamp finials. Will try to post some pics soon.

(Late to the party on this, but have had login trouble.)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Doll house items are great for indoors, for outside one needs UV protection. This goes for the parts created by the new printers also.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Neals647 said:


> Ihave had good luck with dollhouse supply companies and even lamp finials. Will try to post some pics soon.
> 
> (Late to the party on this, but have had login trouble.)




Click on the Remember Me box when you log on, then you can come and go as you please ...
Don't wanna be late to parties!

Welcome aboard.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

This came up on top on a google search. When you say G scale I go generic 1:24. 

http://www.miniatures.com/124-Scale-Architectural-Details-C381.aspx


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

You are correct for the ones made of plastic. However I usually see them from wood which does not have the UV problem. Good point however.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a few right now. Working on more. Ideas welcome.

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/fn3-for-me


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

*other detail source*

I needed some details for some building fronts. Couldn't find anything that looked good, so I designed some in Tinkercad and printed them on a 3D printer. I made window frames, stairs, mouldings, etc.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the past week or so, I have been making some detail items - counters, cabinets, stoves, fireplace facades and other things. Mostly just blocks of wood covered with cardboard, paper, or tinfoil. Made some barstools out of roofing nails and black rubber washers. Interior stuff.

The quality isn't especially high, but they're not that easy to see, either. Just background props for the gags, along with stuff from Darice and elsewhere.


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

Here's my "Mythia Springs" hotel. The columns, scrolls and lion appliques are from dollhouse suppliers. They have been painted, doused with UV spray and put on with epoxy. First summer, so we will have to wait to see how well they hold up.

The eagles are lamp finials.

https://vgy.me/n6Nllv


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice details. Lots of things are available if you use your imagination and repurpose.


----------

